

Will Computers Redefine the Roots of Math? - treefire86
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/will-computers-redefine-roots-math/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9572426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9572426)

